

Show HN: Sell anything with just a link  - nikunjagrawal

Just launched and would love to have feedback :)<p>Website: www.mywindow.me
Android app: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=www.mYwindow.co<p>mYwindow makes selling stuff as easy as sending an instant message. You really need to see how easy and beautiful it is.<p>Sell Digital goods like design, software, ebooks, photos, or even a link. 
Accept Pre-orders for books, physical products or anything else. 
Sell Tickets for events, workshops, parties etc.<p>Just add a Product ---&gt; You get a unique link ---&gt; Share the unique link within your community ----&gt; Your money is here<p>You can also sell anything via your OWN website which requires ZERO coding experience. No more long check-out pages.
We also offer incredible analytics like who came, from which device, whether clicked buy or not, and also send out daily&#x2F;weekly reports.<p>We deposit the money directly in your bank account. You just keep creating while we handle the complex stuff.<p>The iOS app will be launched in coming 10 days and our fingers are crossed!!<p>We really hope you would continue to support and love mYwindow as you did earlier.
Please give your feedback by tweeting @mywindow_me or mail humans@mywindow.me<p>Have a great day :)
======
zachlatta
This looks awesome! I made a similar thing for bitcoin at a hackathon not too
long ago
([https://github.com/zachlatta/bitroad](https://github.com/zachlatta/bitroad)).
I'm really looking forward to seeing where you guys take this!

~~~
akshaya123
That real great man. (Y) why dont you talk to Nikunj, i guess he is the one
who have created it, nikunj@mywindow.me you might collaborate in some way

------
junto
You might get more interest in this post by prefixing the title with "Show
HN:".

------
olegious
Looks very cool. Is this only for "virtual" products or physical goods as
well?

~~~
nikunjagrawal
We'll start allowing sellers to accept shipping info for pre-orders within a
week. Adding physical goods on a whole will be done in a month with first
seller handling the shipping itself. And when things go great, we can getting
into shipping ourselves for the sellers.

Thanks for that question, would love to see u using it more :)

------
veermishra0803
The android app seems to work great. That can be a huge advantage. No one else
has it :)

~~~
nikunjagrawal
Lol. Hell yeah !!

~~~
veermishra0803
Just make sure you also put the ios app up too soon.

------
misbah6317
Great work dude. Seems interesting idea.

------
aamundhada
Great going guys ! Kudos :)

~~~
veermishra0803
thanks man :) i hope you make most out of our hack :)

------
fORBiD
very clean experience throughout the process :)

~~~
veermishra0803
thanks :) trying to make it a cleaner exp....

